# Thanks-Morituri,A/R,Jelly,Shaggy,Tunera,Geoff



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Just want to tell you folks and others, sorry if I didnt mention everyone, to damn many of you

Thanks for eveything you guys do!!:smthumbup:

the most important thing I have learned from you folks is this.
Look into myself, learn and try to be a better man for ME and no one else.
you are the only one thats gonna fight for you!
still trying to get there, but its long journey, one that I am no longer afriad of.

as Mr.Miyagi (from the Karate kid) said "A man with no forgiviness in his heart, lives a fate worse than death"
That counts for forgiving yourself as well.............

peace
strugglinghusband


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

U R welcome :noel:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

<struttin'>


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Now It's your turn to share your new wisdom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Struggling--I am glad we could help! 

And I do soooooooooooooooo love that Mr. Miyagi quote. He was right about so many things. Wise old man. 

Wax on. Wax off!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Are there going to be "Team" shirts for you guys?.......lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's funny you mentioned that pidge because I personally like this one:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> It's funny you mentioned that pidge because I personally like this one:


:rofl:......I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Scratch the '5' years and put the number of years you've been married and you're set.


----------

